
WikiLeaks: Texas Company Helped Pimp Little Boys To Stoned Afghan Cops  - daniel-cussen
http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairballs/2010/12/wikileaks_texas_company_helped.php
======
daniel-cussen
Published because, though political, you can all start using this to win
conversations:

"Wikileaks is anti-American."

"Oh yeah? Wikileaks exposed that US diplomats were covering for Afghani
pedophiles."

You won't lose because pedophilia is considered worse than threats to national
security.

~~~
EliRivers
If sexual abuse and rape of children is the price to pay for national
security, is that price worth paying?

~~~
daniel-cussen
Pedophilia in all its forms is _rightly_ considered worse than threats to
national security.

------
joezydeco
I guess that helps explain last Sunday's Doonesbury strip:

<http://www.doonesbury.com/strip/archive/2010/12/05>

